# Mint Terribilis Breeding



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

So, I'm pretty sure my pair is going on 4 years or so, without laying an egg. I tried pretty much everything except adding more frogs to try n get things going.

I'd pretty much given up. The female would call on occasion, and I figured I must have two males, even though I'd swear up and down they'd court.

Out of no where...they finally laid eggs, 10 eggs...6 of which were good (so far). Three days later another 3 eggs.

I don't know what happened...and to be honest I don't care. It finally went down! 


On a side note...this has kind of been a good breeding year for me, new ones for me including mints were, banded imitator, green sip, new river, vanzolini and leucomela.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I seem to find that when I finally give up hope of my frogs breeding, that's when they actually start breeding....


----------



## chamsRawesome (May 14, 2014)

Well Congratulations


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay, now I get why they've gone down in price so recently...these guys have laid 4 clutches already!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Great job on the patience and I am glad it finally paid off for you!


----------



## kevin575 (May 7, 2012)

If you ship, tell me when they will be ready. Cause I would like to buy a few of them from you.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats!! Those four years finally paid off 

I find it amazing how much terribs change as they age. Who would think that the little froglet you posted is going to turn into a huge almost totally white bulldog of a frog! 

John


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ya it was a long four years...

Exactly! It'll be neat to watch these guys grow up for the next three months...then it's showtime!  (literally)


----------



## 35938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Four years you say....
Ours are nearing two. One is definitely a male but the other two are still a mystery. Well, they say patience is a virtue. 

Bernie


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bern0 said:


> Four years you say....
> Ours are nearing two. One is definitely a male but the other two are still a mystery. Well, they say patience is a virtue.
> 
> Bernie


Yup, I guess I should add that they were young when I got them...just had a speck or two of black left.


----------



## SDK (Aug 11, 2014)

Congratulations! 

Nothing like a long wait to make the event that much sweeter!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## MvFrogs (Aug 18, 2012)

Same happend to me! Took them a while and now I have around 30 tads swimming and some froglets are hopping around already!

They're really strong froglets from what I noticed so far. They eat very easily and grow really fast!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Figured I show the setup and big papa 

Mostly a higher canopy with plenty of room to get around on the floor.


----------

